# Does CFL Lighting Really Work



## simp6jj (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello my friend Im a first time grower Im growing from some regular bag seeds I have 9 sprouted plants thats been growing for 5 days I want to know what type of cfl light can I use Im currently looking at 105w cfl bulb that puts out equv 400w and a lumen ratio of a little over 8900 lumens can I use 3 of these bulbs to cover a 30in x 24in grow space!!!I need help soon as possible thanks


----------



## Cola.collector (Sep 2, 2009)

simp6jj said:


> Hello my friend Im a first time grower Im growing from some regular bag seeds I have 9 sprouted plants thats been growing for 5 days I want to know what type of cfl light can I use Im currently looking at 105w cfl bulb that puts out equv 400w and a lumen ratio of a little over 8900 lumens can I use 3 of these bulbs to cover a 30in x 24in grow space!!!I need help soon as possible thanks


That's more than enough for that space if the walls are reflective, and you have circulation. You could use 2 36W CFL's and it would work. 
My friend just finished a grow in a space just a bit bigger than yours, and he used 3 - 26Watt CFL's equivelant to 300W. It worked great. We just smoked some of his end result!


----------



## Hidden Agenda (Sep 2, 2009)

they aren't the preferred method of growing, but they get the job done better than anything else short of HID lighting or the mothafuckin sun itself!


----------



## growone (Sep 2, 2009)

i just completed my 1st inside grow with cfl's - used a total of 78w(3 26w) - so i'm no pro by a long shot
but i got 35g dry bud off a nl#5, the potency is 2nd to none in my humble opinion, here's a pic of what i got


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Sep 2, 2009)

CFL's work AWESOME! Don't let the HID guys fool you. There is a whole CFL forum (in the indoor growing forum). And here is Roseman's tutorial. https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/202718-cfl-tutorial.html
Good luck.


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 2, 2009)

damn that wuz done with cfls did ur buds fall apart like how ppl say they will just curious cuz i grow with cfls


----------



## growone (Sep 2, 2009)

whiterhyno420 said:


> damn that wuz done with cfls did ur buds fall apart like how ppl say they will just curious cuz i grow with cfls


buds were tight and hard, others more expert than i say it's mostly the strain that will determine bud density
the only issue was a bit of mold during my cure, that was my fuck up, most of bud not affected because i was watching it carefully, just didn't dry it as far as i should have


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 2, 2009)

growone said:


> buds were tight and hard, others more expert than i say it's mostly the strain that will determine bud density
> the only issue was a bit of mold during my cure, that was my fuck up, most of bud not affected because i was watching it carefully, just didn't dry it as far as i should have


damn well shit from wut i can see that wuz a job well done


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Sep 2, 2009)

growone said:


> buds were tight and hard, others more expert than i say it's mostly the strain that will determine bud density
> the only issue was a bit of mold during my cure, that was my fuck up, most of bud not affected because i was watching it carefully, just didn't dry it as far as i should have


It true. Indicas make hard dense buds, and sativas make fluffier buds. Thats just how it is. I dont care what kind of light you use, you cant change this. The light you use makes SOME difference sure but its more the strain. People who complain that they got fluffy buds with CFL's either didn't know what they were doing, OR they were just growing a strain that produces fluffier buds. 
And I must say that the "density" of bud is COMPLETELY IRRELEVANT!! Who F-ing cares how dense it is? It does not matter. Potency has no relationship to density whatsoever. And ya know what? An oz. of dense bud weighs EXACTLY the same as an oz. of fluffy bud! Duh!
I just hate the statement that "CFL's produce fluffy buds". Its just not true.


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 2, 2009)

itsgrowinglikeaweed said:


> It true. Indicas make hard dense buds, and sativas make fluffier buds. Thats just how it is. I dont care what kind of light you use, you cant change this. The light you use makes SOME difference sure but its more the strain. People who complain that they got fluffy buds with CFL's either didn't know what they were doing, OR they were just growing a strain that produces fluffier buds.
> And I must say that the "density" of bud is COMPLETELY IRRELEVANT!! Who F-ing cares how dense it is? It does not matter. Potency has no relationship to density whatsoever. And ya know what? An oz. of dense bud weighs EXACTLY the same as an oz. of fluffy bud! Duh!
> I just hate the statement that "CFL's produce fluffy buds". Its just not true.


damn dawg chill man im wit u im on ur side lol i wuz just askin i grow with em to i just never knew that but now i do so thanks for that info

o and here so u can chilllol


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Sep 2, 2009)

What did I say? I Am chill. Its all good.
Ohh, I see, I said "hate". My bad....


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 2, 2009)

ha hahahahahah naw im just fukin around u good dude 

blow one


----------



## Roseman (Sep 2, 2009)

Let me tell you about CFLs.

*From Ed Rosenthal:*

In the new Skunk Magazine there was a question in the "Ask Ed" section that just made my night last night when reading it...



*The question was:*

_I intend to grow a single cannabis plant in a space 1' x 2'. What light would you recommend? I was think of using four 30-watt compact fluorescent lamps. Will this be enough? Cost isn't an issue but I am deterred from getting a high pressure sodium [light] because of the amount of heat the bulb produces._

*Answer:*

As you mentioned, you have several lighting systems to choose from, including compact fluorescents and high pressure sodium (HPS) lamps. Among HPS lamps you have a choice between a single 100-watt lamp which uses a total of about 120-watts and emits about 8,800 lumens(73 lumens per watt) or a 150-watt lamp, which uses about 180 watts and emits almost double that-15,800 lumens (87 lumens per watt).

A 42-watt compact fluorescent (CFL) emits about 2700 lumens(64 lumens per watt). Four 42 watt CFLs use 168 watts and emit 10,800 lumens. Other size CFLs have a similar efficiency.

However, that is only part of the story. Plants use mostly red and blue light. Yellow and green light is of little use to them, so light that is emitted in these spectrums is wasted energy. Most of the light emitted by HPS lamps is in the yellow spectrum. Only a small amount of the emitted light is is in the orange or red spectrums, which plants use efficiently. Warm white fluorescents (2700 Kelvin) emit a greater portion in the red and orange sectors.
Although fluorescents produce only about 75% of the light per watt that the HPS does, the amount of light usable by the plant is equal or probably higher with the fluorescents. You may wish to experiment to see if adding a single cool white CFL to replace one warm white results in shorter, stouter stems and more vigorous growth. The reasoning is that warm whites don't emit much blue light, which the plants use for photosynthesis and to regulate their growth. The cool white bulb supplies the blue light.

My call for your unit would be to use several (three to five) CFLs with a total input of between 120-160 watts. Although the 150 watt HPS is a bit more efficient that the CFLs in total output, watt for watt the fluorescents provide as much useful light as the HPS lamp. Heat is another consideration. The HPS runs much hotter and emits more heat than the fluoescents. 

Make sure to use reflective material around the garden so that any light escaping the garden is reflected back to the plants. Any light that doesn't get to the plant leaves is wasted.


Look at a lumen/watt ration of various CFL's. The higher the wattage of CFLs, the lower the lumen/watt ratio. This chart was submitted by Jerry Garcia, of RIU and edited for typos. 

For example...

the 200w listed at 9250 lumens for a lumens/watt ratio of 9250/200=*46.25*

the 150w is listed at 7500 lumens for a l/w ratio of 7500/150=*50*

the 125w is listed at 6500 lumens for a l/w ratio of 6500/125=*52*

the 42w are listed for 2700 lumens, l/w ratio of 2700/42=*64.28*

I have some 26w that give off 1700 lumens for a l/w ratio of 1700/26=*65.38*

GE lists some 13w that give off 825 lumens for a l/w ratio of 825/13=*63.46*

So, according to these numbers the most efficient bulbs for growing are the 26w that emit 1700 lumens. If you used 8 26w bulbs (208 watts total) you'd be getting 13,600 lumens...4,350 more lumens than a single 200 watt cfl.

I suppose you need to purchase more sockets and cords and things to support 8 bulbs, but in the long run more lower watt CFLs seem like the way to go.


----------



## Roseman (Sep 2, 2009)

Lets look at some CFLs, these are the Spiral Type bulbs:




42 watt average $ 9 to $10.00 each 

65 watts, = $19.99 average price ($16.95 now at Lowes and Home Depot)

85 Watt, average $29.00 each, can be found for $24.95 on Internet





This is a Tube Type bulb, not a spiral bulb. 105 watt bulbs average $34.95 to $38.99 each. 105s come in Tube type and Spiral. Note Tube Types do not work well in Clamp Refectors and an Extension Socket will be needed.








CFLs come in 15, 26, 42, 65, 68, 85 and 105 watts and recently last year, even larger 200, 250 and 300 wattages. 
The 26s and smaller are not as efficient to me. 
26s to 85s do not put out any noticable heat unless you use dozens of them. The 105s do put out some heat, but not as much as HID lights. 
I can touch and hold a burning 65 or 85 watt bulb.
The 42's are about $9 to $10 each.
65 watts are abut $17 to $20 each, 85s are $30 each, 105s are $39 to $42 each, average is $40+ each for 105s. 
A CFL needs a reflector, like a hood. I like the $12 Heavy Duty Clamp reflectors at Lowes, or Home Depot. Walmart sells a cheaper $8 reflector but it is smaller and flimsey and does not last. The plastic breaks easily. 


DUAL SPECTRUM
With CFLs, you need the DUAL SPECTRUM, red and blue spectrums. That does not refer to the color of the bulb that you see. It refers to the kind of rays, like UVA or UVB, or the color temp of the bulb, called kelvins.
CFLS come in 2700 kevins, 3000, 4100, 5100, and 6500. 
Low Kelvin bulbs, like the 2700k is for BLOOM OR FLOWERING, 6500k is for the VEG Spectrum. The others are "MID" spectrums or in between. 
IF you use the MID-range bulbs (4100) then also use the 6500 and 2700s for a balanced spectrum.
In outdoors, the sun produces different rays in the spring (VEG Rays called Blue) and late summer rays for the Bloom spectrum, the RED spectrum. The sun also produces green, and orange rays, but plants do not use them. 

CFLs are new on the scene, in 2006 the biggest made was 65 watts. When we talk about CFL watts, we are talking about the actually electricity used, NOT the equivalent . For example, a 15 watt CFL bulb puts out 60 watts equvalent . 

Spiral and Tube type CLFS emit LIGHT FROM THE SIDES, NOT THE ENDS OR TIPS. Spirals do project light in a circle more than the tube type. 

YOU CAN GET SPIRAL CFLS (15, 26, 42, 65, 85) AND TUBE TYPE CFLS (105, 250, 300).

*How much light is needed for growing?*
Depends on the size of plant you are trying to grow. I'll try to answer this "in general" instead of being specific to one size plant. Light seen and perceived with the human eye is measured in Lumens. There is *an ideal amount* of lumens for growing and a *minimum amount* of required lumens. The very minimum amount of light required for smaller sized plants grown is around 3000 lumens per square foot. Let me put emphasis on *"minimum amount"* of light. However, that's not 100% exactly accurate, since although you may have a 10,000 lumen light, the amount of light that reaches the plant varies with the distance between the light and plants, and the reflectivity of the grow area. The ideal amount is somewhere around 7000-10,000 lumens per square foot for average sized plants. As long as the plants do not show burn, as much light can be used as you want to use. (Note, the sun produces about 10,000 lumens per square foot, on a sunny mid summer day). Contracy to "talk" you CAN have too much light.

*Determining lumens for your grow area:*
First determine the square footage of your area (example in a 4 foot by 4 foot area, there is 16 square feet, 2 by 2 feet is 4 Sq ft. ) If you have a 1000 Watt High Pressure Sodium Light Bulb, that produces approximately 107,000 lumens. Divide this by 16 (your square footage) 107,000 divided by 16 = 6687 lumens per square foot. So just divide the total amount of Lumens, by the total amount of square feet, and that's your lumens per square foot. 



Note on HIDs contributed by PurpDaddy, of RIU: 
When given the choice of only one light, most marijuana growers will choose an HPS, High Pressure Sodium grow light over MH, Metal Halide, because HPS lights are more efficient (larger harvest). 
You can't use a standard high pressure sodium bulb in a metal halide fixture, but you can use a metal halide bulb in a high pressure sodium fixture of the same wattage. 
*There are special* hps bulbs that can be used in a mh fixture and vice-versa. But these conversion bulbs cost about double the price of a standard bulb. 
With HID Lights:
*A 250 watt* fixture will supply enough light to cover a 2.5 foot by 2.5 foot grow area. (6 plants or less) 
*A 400 watt* fixture will supply enough light to cover a 4 foot by 4 foot grow area. (12 plants or less) 
*A 600 watt* fixture will supply enough light to cover a 5 foot by 5 foot grow area. (18 plants or less) 
*A 1000 watt* fixture will supply enough light to cover a 6.5 foot by 6.5 foot grow area. (30 plants or less)

*How far away from my plants do the lights go?*
The lights in your grow room should be as close as possible to the plants without burning them. There is no such thing as too much light, unless there is overly sufficient heat to dry out and burn the leaves. A good rule with HIDs is to put your hand under the light, if its too hot for your hand, chances are that the plants will be too hot too, so move the light up until your hand feels more comfortable. For seedlings or sprouts, I keep them a little further away from the light, because they are very susceptible to burning and drying out, at these young stages. Placed too far away, and you will get undesired STRETCHING. (defined later)

I can safely place my 42, 65 and 85 watt bulbs one and a half inches near the plant.
I put the 105 and 200 watt bulbs three inches near. 

*How do I decide which lights to use?*
Efficiency is very important when choosing a type of light. The wattage is not the most important thing, different types of light produce different amounts of lumens per watt. For example, a 300 watt incandescent will produce about 5100 lumens. (not that you can grow with incandescent bulbs) While a 300 watt Metal Halide (just an example, they do not come in 300 watts), will produce 27,000 lumens. Obviously far more efficient for growing, while still using the same amount of electricity.
Can you afford to VENT the HEAT out of the grow area and cool the area? (HID)
Are you on a budget? (CFL)

*Approximate estimated light production:*
Incandescents: 17 lumens/watt
Mercury vapor: 45-50 lumens/watt
Fluorescents: 60-70 lumens/watt
Metal halide: 90 lumens/watt
High pressure sodium: 107 lumens/watt


*Incandescent lights: *Incandescent bulbs are the most popular type of lights in the world. They may come advertised as incandescent, tungsten, quartz, halogen, or simply standard. The important thing about incandescent bulbs when it come to growing is simply this: they suck. Using incandescent bulbs to grow plants is like trying to flag down the Space Challenger with a burnt out match! You can do it, but it won't work. There are some incandescents which are sold as "grow lights." They usually have a blue coating and usually come in 60W and 120W sizes. While they may seem like a good choice to new growers, they are next to useless; they produce some light at a usable spectrum, but only have about a 5% efficiency and generate more heat than usable light. Most of us have these in our homes right now. Don't use them for growing, instead opt for a Compact Fluorescent, CFL, as a cheaper but more efficient alternative. 

*Fluorescent lights:* Fluorescents are far more useful than incandescents. They are efficient enough, and much less expensive than HID (High Intensity Discharge) lights. Compact fluorescent tubes, (commonly called CFLs) are popular with growers because of their good output to size ratio. Compared to standard 4 foot tubes, CFLs are smaller, more easily moved, and more can fit into a given small area. CFLs are good for small grows on a tight budget, and for novice growers, since they do not require any special sort of wiring or understanding of the necessary bulbs for a given fixture, and the small wattage ones (23, 42 and 65) are very widely available. Fluorescent lights come in many different Kelvin (spectrum or color) ratings; often the spectrums are labeled on packaging as being *'cool white' or 'warm white.'* *Cool white* is more blue, and is good for the vegetative stages of growth. The bulbs are ultra white. *Warm white* light is more reddish in spectrum, and is best for the flowering stage. The bulbs are almost cream colored. 

*Color rating *- Measured in Kelvin (K). The higher the number, the more bluish the light. 4000K-7000K is mostly on the blue side of the spectrum for Vegging or GROWING, while 3000K and under goes from a white spectrum, to a redder spectrum and is best for BLOOMING or FLOWERING. 
There is NOT one CFL bulb for both spectrums, two different kelvin bulbs are needed. 
This pic shows both COOL WHITE and WARM WHITE, or high and low kelvin bulbs:







One of many mistakes I have made over the years, is I wish I had labeled or dated my bulbs. I highly urge everyone to date-label your bulbs.


Lets look at some Clamp Reflectors:

























The above are the CHEAP ones, and not durable.

Below are the very good ones:






IF you see PLASTIC on the Clamp Reflector, they are cheap and flimsey and you should avoid them. 

If you plan on using a 105 watt CFL bulb in a Clamp Refector, you will need one of these:








*I have come to believe that 2 42 watt bulbs, in one Clamp Reflector is the most efficient, cost effective way to provide light to your Grow.* 
You also need one of these 





and two of these













Available in black or cream colored at Walmart, Lowes, Home Depot and any Hardware store, about $1.69 to $1.99.
They are used to put two 42 watt CFLS in one Reflector.

I also like these:











*1 to 4 Sockets Adapter A4E27*


This adapter will allow 4 bulbs to be installed in one socket. Each socket on the adapter can support up to 250W, so it support up to 1000W in total.


I have seen these lined up and used in a Surge Protector:





Or try two of these :







in one of these:







One in each side. There is a socket on the bottom of this that u can not see.


One of those equals 3 sockets all 90 degrees apart. ​


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Sep 2, 2009)

Im going to quote your quote Roseman, because this is EXACTLY what I've been trying to tell people....>
Most of the light emitted by HPS lamps is in the yellow spectrum. Only a small amount of the emitted light is is in the orange or red spectrums, which plants use efficiently. Warm white fluorescents (2700 Kelvin) emit a greater portion in the red and orange sectors.
Although fluorescents produce only about 75% of the light per watt that the HPS does, the amount of light usable by the plant is equal or probably higher with the fluorescents.


----------



## simp6jj (Sep 2, 2009)

Cola.collector said:


> That's more than enough for that space if the walls are reflective, and you have circulation. You could use 2 36W CFL's and it would work.
> My friend just finished a grow in a space just a bit bigger than yours, and he used 3 - 26Watt CFL's equivelant to 300W. It worked great. We just smoked some of his end result!


 Thank u for your reply my friend the info was very helpful


----------



## Mundan (Sep 2, 2009)

Simply put.CFL's can grow great weed.Friend of mine grew under 2 400w hps while I grew under 10 26watt soft white CFL's.My bud although not as tasty as his is far more potent.So it really depends on how well YOU grow your plant not the lights.


----------



## simp6jj (Sep 2, 2009)

Cola.collector said:


> That's more than enough for that space if the walls are reflective, and you have circulation. You could use 2 36W CFL's and it would work.
> My friend just finished a grow in a space just a bit bigger than yours, and he used 3 - 26Watt CFL's equivelant to 300W. It worked great. We just smoked some of his end result!


 any more info on successful cfl growing is appreciated thank u in advance


----------



## simp6jj (Sep 2, 2009)

simp6jj said:


> any more info on successful cfl growing is appreciated thank u in advance


 Thank u for the info my frined I needed that. Anymore info on cfl growing is appreciated> One quick question Im on a budget Im trying to make some reflectors for those bulbs can u help? (3- 105w cfl equv to 400w)


----------



## Roseman (Sep 2, 2009)

Some people say you can not grow coke can colas with CFLs. 
Bullshit!
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Sep 2, 2009)

Its a money/status thing. You know how people are. No-one who paid 200 bucks for an HID is going to admit that they could have gotten the same or better results with only 20 or 30 dollars worth of CFL's. 
For the record, I use a 400w HPS AND I use CFL's too.


----------



## Cola.collector (Sep 2, 2009)

simp6jj said:


> Thank u for the info my frined I needed that. Anymore info on cfl growing is appreciated> One quick question Im on a budget Im trying to make some reflectors for those bulbs can u help? (3- 105w cfl equv to 400w)


I would just get a roll of mylar. You can pick one up for less than 10 bucks I assume. I saw a 4.5ft. x 25ft roll for $14.99. Or you could just paint the walls flat white. If you get the mylar, you can glue it to pieces of cardboard to manipulate the light above the bulbs back down to the plant(s). If you're careful, you could make a three panel reflector hood with the light fixtures attached.


----------



## simp6jj (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok thanks my friend Now I no


----------



## Roseman (Sep 4, 2009)

In each post, there is a Post #, and a little blue scale, looking like this: 

When someone helps you, advises you or says they like what you posted, you should click those scales in that post, and leave your name and a comment.
Then the receiver of the + REP should return the favor and give you REP back.
It is good manners.


----------



## seasmoke (Sep 4, 2009)

Roseman, is there a way to check the reps to see who repped ya, and to check who I have repped? thanx.


----------



## FrontaLobotomy (Sep 4, 2009)

CFL lighting can work just as well as HPS, it's all down to your skills as a grower that will determine if you will grow righteous buds or not. I would reccomend supplimentary lighting at the sides though, I found I lost roughly 10% per plant due to light deprivation. Though I rammed my grow space with huge plants, which in it self shows CFL can get those plants to hit the good heights.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

yes .... in some people's opinions only for vegeing and HPS for flowering. But lots of people grow lots of weed solely with CFLs


----------



## Roseman (Sep 4, 2009)

seasmoke said:


> Roseman, is there a way to check the reps to see who repped ya, and to check who I have repped? thanx.


at the bottom of the MY ROLLITUP it shows the REP, but if they do not leave their name, it don;'t tell you who did it.


----------



## bj.bubbler (Mar 22, 2011)

> Roseman;3012607]Let me tell you about CFLs.
> 
> For example...
> 
> ...




That was hands down some of the most helpful info on CFL's I've read.....Thanks Roseman! Excellent thread.


----------



## hckyguy77 (Aug 24, 2011)

under 6 54watt fluoros 4 ft long alternating red and blue spec doing very well only begging of 3rd week if not end of 2nd. i didnt expect to keep this going this way so i never dated. noob noob yaya but now i wanna get a 600watt hps


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2011)

Here is a pic from my 1st ever grow - 1 *Jack Herer* plant under a single* 250W Envirolite CFL*, I only used a *5L DWC Res*.. and she reached* 42" tall* and produced* 3.6 oZ dry weight*    .. So for *1* or *2* plants *CFL's work fine* !!. Make sure your grow space is covered in either *MYLAR* or the *new ORCA Film* to get the maximum from your *CFL's.*. - STELTHY


----------



## ltkipras (Jun 24, 2012)

itsgrowinglikeaweed said:


> It true. Indicas make hard dense buds, and sativas make fluffier buds. Thats just how it is. I dont care what kind of light you use, you cant change this. The light you use makes SOME difference sure but its more the strain. People who complain that they got fluffy buds with CFL's either didn't know what they were doing, OR they were just growing a strain that produces fluffier buds.
> And I must say that the "density" of bud is COMPLETELY IRRELEVANT!! Who F-ing cares how dense it is? It does not matter. Potency has no relationship to density whatsoever. And ya know what? An oz. of dense bud weighs EXACTLY the same as an oz. of fluffy bud! Duh!
> I just hate the statement that "CFL's produce fluffy buds". Its just not true.


the strain and other conditions do make your bud mor or less dense, but light also plays a great role in making buds dense, but cfl's are great cause they get the job done, they're very affordable, it's a great way to start growin, I'm about to start growing and I'll be using cfl's and when I'm gonna sell those sweet heads, I'll probably switch to hid. 
P.S. if you don't like the density of your bud, make hash of it


----------



## custom.bonsai (Jun 26, 2012)

There are so many factors that go into your ultimate bud yield...I've seen shitty harvests from friends using HID lighting. It's long been known that the most powerful lighting options commonly available are HPS and MH, but CFL's can definitely be used to grow a decent plant. I use CFL's exclusively for my clones/seedlings, and early vegetative growth. I like to use a mix of cool white and warm colored CFLs, to provide the widest spectrum I can. Sometimes, you just have to go with what best fits your growing situation- I live in an old house with sketchy wiring, and I can hook up a ton of CFL's, and position them all around my plants without worrying about burning my house down. I'd love HID lighting, but there's the issue of venting the heat in my small grow space. With CFL's, I only need a few small fans. My clones/seedlings under CFL's are doing great. You can help with the CFL issue of poor light penetration with techniques like SCROgging, lsting, etc. With more CFL bulbs, and careful growing technique, you can certainly grow decent buds with CFLs.


----------

